# A Man Allegedly Fatally Shot His Daughter In Front Of Her Son Amid A "petty" Fight About A Baby Gate



## 1QTPie (Jun 20, 2019)

A Washington state man is due to face court next week, charged with shooting and killing his daughter in front of her young son earlier this month amid a "petty argument" about installing a baby gate.

Wendell Wilson, 68, was charged with the murder of his daughter, Lila Wilson, 38, which occurred in the home they shared in Renton, south of Seattle, on June 10, according to court records.

"The victim's toddler was mere feet away" when she was shot, the prosecuting attorney said.

The father allegedly shot his daughter "six times, including twice to the head," while her toddler "was mere feet away."

He then called 911 afterward, telling the dispatcher, "I need social services for a baby because I just killed her mom, the baby's mother."

The public defender assigned to Wilson's case declined to comment on it to BuzzFeed News.

At the scene, Wilson was said to have told police he and his daughter "got into an argument about putting a gate up in the kitchen to block the baby because he is mobile." He said it wouldn't work, and they began arguing.

They "got in each other's face" after she threatened to move out and slammed a door on his face, the suspect told police.

After that, "I went and I got my gun and shot her," he allegedly said, admitting that he did intend to kill her.

However, in later questioning, Wilson expressed uncertainty as to whether he meant to kill his daughter, hurt her, or scare her.

Wilson said his daughter tended to "escalate" things into arguments, and that this time it "got out of hand."

When asked why he pulled a gun on her, Wilson said it "comes down to a dominance thing," and that he didn't want her to have the last word in the argument.

Gay Horton, Wilson's ex-wife and the victim's adopted mother, told police Wilson called her right before the shooting, said, "I'm gonna kill Lila," and hung up. Upon calling him back a minute later, Wilson told her, "I shot her, I killed her."

Continue reading:  https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/juliareinstein/man-shot-killed-daughter-over-baby-gate-argument


----------



## kblc06 (Jun 20, 2019)

Dear God! I have no words . I wonder what happened to her birth mother in light of this.


----------



## Laela (Jun 20, 2019)

oh my..that is really sad to read.. that poor child is traumatized. That shooting wasn't about no baby gate... I wonder about the mentality of the dad.


----------



## LostInAdream (Jun 20, 2019)

WTH! Is this for real? So sad.


----------



## chocolat79 (Jun 21, 2019)

She must've been pretty desperate to live with him.  He's clearly unhinged. Poor baby, SMH


----------



## Southernbella. (Jun 21, 2019)

There was a recent episode on ID where a man killed his wife, his grandson, and shot his daughter because the daughter wouldn't make the grandson eat vegetables.

Men get mad when we talk about toxic masculinity but I mean...this is what it looks like and it's a problem.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jun 21, 2019)

he said his daughter had a tendency to escalate things, it would seem that she learned it from him, hope they bury him under the jail.


----------



## intellectualuva (Jun 21, 2019)

Laela said:


> oh my..that is really sad to read.. that poor child is traumatized. That shooting wasn't about no baby gate... I wonder about the mentality of the dad.



It definitely wasnt and he said so.



> When asked why he pulled a gun on her, Wilson said it "comes down to a dominance thing," and that hedidn't want her to have the last word in the argument



I hope he gets the chair. That poor baby now has to grow up motherless because her adopted grandfather needed to dominate her mother.


----------

